# 15fps with 45 shots buffer, 14mp (2.7x crop), 100% vf for $900. Is it Canon?



## Marsu42 (Oct 26, 2012)

No, you guessed it: It's Nikon  ... http://www.nikon.com/news/2012/1024_acil_01.htm

What is interesting is that this really shows the advantages of a mirrorless design, I'll be interested to see how the af performs: "The V2 is equipped with the advanced hybrid AF system, which utilizes both focal-plane phase-detection AF (75 points) and contrast-detect AF (135 points). The speed and capabilities this system offers can be clearly seen with certain capture of the perfect moment with a wide variety of scenes, from moving subjects, even those that move unpredictably such as children and animals, to dimly lit indoor scenes and night landscapes."


----------



## Northstar (Oct 26, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> No, you guessed it: It's Nikon  ... http://www.nikon.com/news/2012/1024_acil_01.htm
> 
> What is interesting is that this really shows the advantages of a mirrorless design, I'll be interested to see how the af performs: "The V2 is equipped with the advanced hybrid AF system, which utilizes both focal-plane phase-detection AF (75 points) and contrast-detect AF (135 points). The speed and capabilities this system offers can be clearly seen with certain capture of the perfect moment with a wide variety of scenes, from moving subjects, even those that move unpredictably such as children and animals, to dimly lit indoor scenes and night landscapes."



It looks like an interesting little camera...so many nice features. You're right, it will be interesting to see how this AF works....as a sports shooter, 14 fps and that AF could be a nice combo for less than $1k.

The burst rates on some of these new cameras are incredible...the hero gopro3 that i just preordered has a 30 fps burst mode at 12mp and I can wirelessly trigger it up to 600 ft away...for $400


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 26, 2012)

i once read comments from 43rumors.com, and a photographer with both OMD EM5 and the Nikon V1 claim the Nikon AF to be in a different league, that is the tracking ability is much better.

the m4/3 is already fast in still, but tracking is still lacking.

The Nikon hybrid AF seems to be the best AF system for now, but they benefit from a smaller sensor, lighter/smaller glass for the speed i guess.

if Nikon ever come up with a similar 1 system but with APS-C, i will be all over it.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 26, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> No, you guessed it: It's Nikon  ... http://www.nikon.com/news/2012/1024_acil_01.htm
> 
> What is interesting is that this really shows the advantages of a mirrorless design, I'll be interested to see how the af performs: "The V2 is equipped with the advanced hybrid AF system, which utilizes both focal-plane phase-detection AF (75 points) and contrast-detect AF (135 points). The speed and capabilities this system offers can be clearly seen with certain capture of the perfect moment with a wide variety of scenes, from moving subjects, even those that move unpredictably such as children and animals, to dimly lit indoor scenes and night landscapes."



Well, It's better in everyway to the EOS M except IQ. Good job Nikon. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, you can make small sensor cameras have very high speeds. You trade IQ for speed. 
Canon has chosen large sensors, Nikon and Sony have chosen small sensors. Maybe thats why their sales have dropped so much more than Canon's?


----------



## weekendshooter (Oct 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon has chosen large sensors, Nikon and Sony have chosen small sensors. Maybe thats why their sales have dropped so much more than Canon's?



what? Not sure what you're trying to get at; Sony has had 1.5x crop in their NEX line forever and is pushing big sensors throughout their lineup (RX100, RX1, full-frame E-mount camcorder). Nikon went small with the 1 to differentiate from their entry-level DSLR lineup, for better or for worse, and has made a very neat little camera. I wouldn't spend money on it, but they're fantastically fast and responsive, and the AF is a joy to use. Canon's mirrorless system hasn't even been out for more than a couple of weeks!

EDIT: I think I misread your comment, sorry! I took "Nikon and Sony" as meaning those two brands' respective mirrorless lines, not just the 1. The sensor in the 1 is not made by Sony, but rather by Aptina. Sony's 1" sensor in the RX100 is 20MP and does not have phase detect AF on-chip as far as I know.


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 26, 2012)

This is Nikon's second generation of their mirrorless. Let's remember how well loved the first version was.

Just wait for the EOS-M2... It's gonna be AMAZING!!!


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know. I really don't see anything interesting there. It's yet another small sensor camera. I don't care how pretty it is and how fast it's AF is or whatever.


----------

